# 94 civic sedan



## LILNETO (Jun 29, 2008)

the car starts and idles fine until it gets warm,then it starts missing.Could it be the o2 sensor or the TPS?


----------



## djenn434 (Jun 29, 2008)

Spark Plugs - 
Worn, faulty, fouled or incorrect spark plugs can cause a misfire or rough idle. 




Timing Belt - 
A misaligned timing belt can cause a misfire or rough idle. 




Engine Mechanical - 
Mechanical engine problems can cause a misfire or rough idle. 




Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) Valve, If Equipped - 
An EGR valve that is stuck open can cause a misfire or rough idle. 





Overlooked Causes 



Grounds - 
Poor engine control module (ECM) grounds or sensor grounds can cause the ECM to miscalculate fuel delivery and cause a rich condition resulting in a misfire or rough idle.


----------



## A#1 (Jul 13, 2008)

how many miles on the car...excessive worn exhaust valves can cause this problem...upon quick excelleration does the engine seem to misfire...if so the exhaust valves would be my first guess....


----------



## VP705 (Jul 24, 2008)

Maybe posting this in the Civic forum would help you more?


----------

